# Article on cheating



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

*just a teaser from page two*
After nine years of marriage, David says he strayed because he felt boxed in and didn't feel like he was heard in his marriage. While Chandra tried controlling him, David says the other woman made him feel good about himself, helped his self-esteem and told him the things that he wanted to hear. 

Now, David realizes he's "a very selfish person" and wants more discipline in his life. "I do want to be controlled because I'm not in control of myself," he says. "It's about pride for me. I've got a pride issue that I've got to deal with." 

Since the affair, David has also had trouble reconciling his actions with his beliefs. "This has been a real moral bomb in my life. I'm a church-going, Bible-believing person, you know? Morally it hurts me. I said to my wife last night it feels like cancer." 

Psychologist Dr. Robin Smith says pride isn't David's problem…it's anger. "Affairs are often full of rage and hostility," Dr. Robin says. "They are a way that people communicate, without saying a word." 

When Your Husband Cheats with Your Best Friend - Page1 -Â  MSN Lifestyle - Relationships

submitted by draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

very insightful psychologist...


----------

